# Won't Run Without Choke ON



## malenurse13 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm very frustrated with just about every small engine I own.
I've got 2 push mowers, a Murray riding lawnmower, and 2 tillers to name a few. ALL with Briggs & Stratton engines. 
My main issue is with the tillers right now. I've got a 3.5 and 5.5 hp tiller. Both won't run without the choke all the way ON. 
Is this a fuel problem? Or air problem? Or both. This is a common problem for me and I'd like to find the "fix" so I can just till and be done with it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Most likely it is clogged main fuel nozzles or main jets. 

Please post the engine numbers so we can look-up your setup and know about how things are setup for the carburetor.


----------



## goanna (Oct 22, 2010)

If the engines are old there is the possibility the piston rings are excessively worn.


----------



## wristpin (Oct 24, 2014)

I go with contaminated fuel leading to restricted main jets. When sorted use a filling funnel with a filter and only buy fuel that you will use in 28 days or treat pump fresh fuel with a stabilising additive such as BS Fuel Fit (aka Fuel Fresh).


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep, clogged main jets. Pick up a set of welding tip cleaners.


----------



## malenurse13 (Jan 23, 2015)

I will definitely clean out the jets and everything in the carb.
Next question...
I'd really like to get a "Carb Rebuild Kit" for this motor.
It's a Yard Machines (MTD) 18" Tiller - Model # 21A-030A000
B&S 3.5hp motor - Model # 094212-0319-E1
The parts manual states for the 0319 model that carburetor is part # 499492
Is there any way you could help me find a "Carb Rebuild Kit" for my specific carb??
Or maybe one of those generic Chinese replacement carburetors. This motor is only 14 years old but I can't seem to find any new parts for my carb.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The IPL does list a kit for 094212-0319-E1 under reference number 121 as 495606. 

Now with that out the way and with the engine numbers your probably find the fuel diaphragm is the main culprit of your problem. Also this engine's fuel tanks tend to rust badly so you may in the need of the fuel tank too. I have seen the 1 quart before but I would it has the same as the 2 and 3 quart models. The IPL shows that the 0319 type uses tank PN 495370.

Also if the tank is badly rusted this rust may have enter the carburetor's tower and may require removing the two steel balls to access these areas for cleaning but this is a last resort procedure and these balls are not available from Briggs and must be found thru other sources.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

If your in the States, running regular pump gas will cause all kinds of issues, thanks to the addition of Ethanol in the gas. 

The local BP station, has a dedicated pump with just regular gas "Non-Ethanol" I use it in all my small engines, motorcycle, and snowmobile.


----------



## malenurse13 (Jan 23, 2015)

I've cleaned the carbs and it runs great now. I might not need a carb rebuild kit just yet. But my problem is... I couldn't find the jet!! Anybody with experience on this motor? I have no idea if I cleaned the right parts or not!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it runs fine, leave it alone ! Now I do used a product called Sea Foam in my gas, it helps keep them clean.

BG


----------

